# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Δεν ζεσταίνει γρήγορα η κουζίνα

## Sophie

Καλησπέρα! Έχω μια εντοιχισμένη κουζίνα BOSCH η οποία τις τελευταίες μέρες αργεί πάρα πολύ να ζεστάνει στις αντιστάσεις. Για να φτάσει 200 βαθμούς κάνει μια ώρα (στον αέρα κάνει φυσιολογική ώρα). Ο τεχνικός που ήρθε μου είπε ότι αντιστάσεις και θερμοστάτης λειτουγούν κανονικά και ότι μάλλον είναι η ιδέα μου. Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι ότι ψήνω στις αντιστάσεις αρπάζει από κάτω, ενώ από πάνω δεν ψήνεται. Τι με συμβουλεύετε;
ευχαριστώ πολύ. 

σ

----------


## Xarry

> Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι ότι ψήνω στις αντιστάσεις αρπάζει από κάτω, ενώ από πάνω δεν ψήνεται.


Εαν αυτο που ψηνεις δεν το τοποθετεις στο κατω μερος του φουρνου αλλα στη μεση να σιγουρευτεις με καποιο τροπο οτι η πανω αντισταση δουλευει.

----------


## STALKER IX

Εαν πραγματι πιστευεις ότι ισχυει αυτο μονο με αμπεροτσιμπιδα βελονας θα δεις φως. Στην δικια μου πιτσος δεν φαινοταν οπτικα η βλαβη,υπηρχε ένα θερμικο ασφαλειας που ηταν στον ουδετερο του φουρνου με καμμενες επαφες

----------


## Sophie

Εγώ προσωπικά νομίζω ότι η πάνω αντίσταση δεν ψήνει, αλλά ο τεχνικός τις "μέτρησε τις αντιστάσεις"¨με ένα μηχάνημα και μου είπε ότι είναι εντάξει. Να πω βέβαια ότι στους 50 βαθμούς και το λαμπάκι σβήνει και όλα κανονικά, στους 200 τίποτα!

----------


## Sophie

> Εαν αυτο που ψηνεις δεν το τοποθετεις στο κατω μερος του φουρνου αλλα στη μεση να σιγουρευτεις με καποιο τροπο οτι η πανω αντισταση δουλευει.


Έχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές στη μεσαία, ψηλή σχάρα, νομίζω ότι η πάνω αντίσταση δεν ψήνει. Το θέμα είναι πώς ο τεχνικός που τις μέτρησε με ένα μηχάνημα μου είπε ότι λειτουργούν; Και ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί, παρόλα αυτά μου είπε ότι ίσως ο θερμοστάτης δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.

----------


## Xarry

> Έχω κάνει πολλές δοκιμές στη μεσαία, ψηλή σχάρα, νομίζω ότι η πάνω αντίσταση δεν ψήνει. Το θέμα είναι πώς ο τεχνικός που τις μέτρησε με ένα μηχάνημα μου είπε ότι λειτουργούν; Και ο θερμοστάτης λειτουργεί, παρόλα αυτά μου είπε ότι ίσως ο θερμοστάτης δημιουργεί το πρόβλημα.


Αν υπαρχει επιλογη μονο για πανω αντισταση δοκιμασε το.

----------


## Sophie

Δοκίμασα πάνω κάτω αντίσταση και: από κάτω θερμαίνει κανονικά (οριακά το άγγιξα), από πάνω όμως θερμάνθηκε, μάλλον όμως λιγότερο (μπορούσα να αγγίξω την αντίσταση). Τι λέτε;

----------


## GEOELECTRIC

καλημερα φιλε μου η κουζινα σου πανω απο τον φουρνο εχει εεναν ανεμιστηρα? εαν ναι λειτουργει?

----------


## ezizu

Το ίδιο θέμα η Σοφία το έχει ανοίξει σε δυο κατηγορίες :

http://www.howtofixit.gr/forum/showt...163#post587163

νομίζω καλό είναι να συνεχιστεί στο παραπάνω link (λόγω του ότι βρίσκεται στην σωστή κατηγορία) και κάποιος συντονιστής να επιληφθεί για την όποια ένωση - διαγραφή απαντήσεων μεταξύ των δυο ίδιων θεμάτων.

----------

mikemtb73 (17-05-17)

----------

